# Happy New Year!



## jpranch (Dec 28, 2010)

Ok, I guess I'll start it! How are all of you starting the new year? I'm not a party animal at all but come Friday night it's rodeo! All rough stock. Bulls & broncs at the Wyoming center in Gillette. The very best to all this coming year!


----------



## Jobsaver (Dec 29, 2010)

Watching the boys, (4 year old & 5 year old grandsons), so the parents can go out and party. Suits me fine. Can't wait to play with the new toys!


----------



## mn joe (Dec 29, 2010)

Hitching up the team to the bobsled and taking my sweetie for a drive.  Looks like we might have fresh snow.  We'll probably sit around the bonfire at the neighbor's place till we get too cold. (oh geez, this sounds corny, like some Norman Rockwell picture).

Joe


----------



## fatboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Going skiing New Years Eve day......will sit in the hot tub at the condo while the crowd on I-70 thins out.......then head home.

Happy New Years to all, hope 2011 goes better!


----------



## texas transplant (Dec 29, 2010)

Gonna go hear some good old Texas music, two step the night away with a pretty lady, eat some greens and blackeyed peas, and sip a little bourbon, a couple of times this weekend.

Hope everyone here has a Happy and safe New Years!!!!!


----------



## texas transplant (Dec 29, 2010)

Gonna go hear some good old Texas music, two step the night away with a pretty lady, eat some greens and blackeyed peas, and sip a little bourbon, a couple of times this weekend.

Hope everyone here has a Happy and safe New Years!!!!!


----------



## pwood (Dec 29, 2010)

lift a stein or two for the german in me and stay in my home in the woods with the wife. make a resolution or two so i have something to break in the new year:mrgreen:


----------



## Alias (Dec 29, 2010)

First off, a very Happy New Year to one and all!  Let's raise a cup and welcome in a new, (hopefully) more prosperous year.  

I have tomorrow and Friday off.  One of these days will be spent shopping in Klamath Falls, OR, and stocking up on comestibles and home improvement supplies.  Only 98 miles one way to go to Diamond Tool & Supply, Home Depot, WalMart, KMart, etc.

New Year's Eve - home watching the festivites on tv

Saturday and Sunday - hopefully getting some clean-up on the property done and New Years Day bonfire.  Cause a little more global warming.  :mrgreen:

Sue, on the CA frontier


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 29, 2010)

Have some guys over during the day to watch the bowl games on the 60" enjoying my venison, onion, mushroom - queso dip while waiting during the grilling of some loins and backstraps.  Then off to sleep at 10 or 11 and hope I don't get called out.  Have a safe new year's evening all and hope 11 brings the tilt to things getting better for our economy.


----------



## Kevin Turner (Dec 30, 2010)

Hope you all have a safe New Years We will be celebrating the New Year with a few friends, a few coors lites, and maybe a little old #7 and watch the kids lite some fireworks. Happy New Years!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 30, 2010)

Wish ya'll a Happy New Year!

I pledge to wear larger pair of pants, do less work around the house, more fishing, slow down and lower my expections to be more successful.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Dec 30, 2010)

Happy New Year to everyone.

I will be sipping a few drinks with the wife at home.

Next Year I will be focus on finding a job away from California.


----------



## FredK (Dec 30, 2010)

Best Wishes to all in the New Year.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Dec 30, 2010)

My wife and I will put the 5 year old to bed early, drink some champagne, and try to stay awake to watch the annual Peach Drop in Atlanta on TV.

The next morning, realizing we had woken up on the couch and missed the drop one more year in a row, she will put on some collard greans and black eyed peas and we'll talk about all of the resolutions we will break in 2011.

Yes, it is an exiting life.  Happy New Year all.

GPE:razz:


----------



## Jobsaver (Dec 30, 2010)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Wish ya'll a Happy New Year!I pledge to wear larger pair of pants, do less work around the house, more fishing, slow down and lower my expections to be more successful.


Francis. Will you be my mentor?


----------



## jpranch (Dec 30, 2010)

I acn tell you what I'll be doing tomorrow morning. Plowing snow! Wow is it ever cold and snowing hard!

View attachment 315


View attachment 315


/monthly_2010_12/572953bc76ce9_Christmas2009038.jpg.c1abf721b56964d0c564a4fb5044a9c7.jpg


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 30, 2010)

I should have warned you. I got 23 inches in the last 24 hours. Had to walk in the last 1/4 mile to the house last night to get the plow truck. Should have driven the big SUV instead of the wifes baby SUV. Spent 3 hours just making a single lane out. Will spend Friday making it wider and shoveling walks to the dog pen and around the house. I need a new snow blower :cry:


----------



## RJJ (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy New Years to all on the BB. Enjoy your time off and take a moment to be thankful for the great country we all live in. God bless our troops that protect the freedoms we have left. Bless the IRS for extracting what little money we make and placing it in the hands of politicians that squander it. Not a party animal anymore, I suppose we will find a place to eat, stop at Dicks to see what is on the bargain shelf, watch a movie and hope to see the ball drop at 12:00!

Be safe & Happy New Year.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 31, 2010)

Wishing you all a safe New Year's Eve; and a happy new year.

God loves you and I'm working on it.   

Uncle Bob


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 31, 2010)

Jobsaver said:
			
		

> Francis. Will you be my mentor?


 Jobsaver I'd love to take you on but my boat is full, more than likely I would probably learn a thing or two from you. God Bless,
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 317


View attachment 317


/monthly_2010_12/scan0001.jpg.fd903a7afab8e4ae9ad85371787bf1dc.jpg


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 31, 2010)

Off to a den of ND fans being the only Miami Hurricane fan in the state of Michigan......be safe out there on the roads if traveling and UB....good luck to Boomer Sooner against UCONN.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Dec 31, 2010)

Early night. Going duck hunting EARLY in the morning. I will hang out with kids until they go to bed. The wife is at work tonight so I will likely crash very early. Best wishes all for a better 2011.

UB,

You crack me up sometimes.


----------



## jpranch (Jan 1, 2011)

Just got back from the rodeo. It  was excellent. Have to tell you... Lights down, spot light, horse &  rider, American flag, National Anthem, hat over heart, tear in the eye.  Rider touches horse gently with spur and circles the  arena with old glory waving.

No matter how many times I have seen  this unfold it still and always will move me in ways that surpass understanding.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 1, 2011)

That is a big *Ditto!*


----------



## fatboy (Jan 1, 2011)

Awesome JP!

Happy New Year my friends!

May 2011 be better than last year, but not as good as years to come!


----------



## mmmarvel (Jan 1, 2011)

No matter if 2010 was a good year for you or a bad year for you, here are my wishes that 2011 is a better year.


----------



## peach (Jan 2, 2011)

Better late than never... Happy 2011 to you all, my friends.  Hoping this is a better year than last year.  Hubbie shot a 41 on the front nine yesterday, so the prospects are bright for a good year!


----------



## peach (Jan 2, 2011)

Better late than never... Happy 2011 to you all, my friends.  Hoping this is a better year than last year.  Hubbie shot a 41 on the front nine yesterday, so the prospects are bright for a good year!


----------



## Bootleg (Jan 2, 2011)

Best wishes and happy new year!


----------

